# CPU-Z v1.52 x64 does not work correctly on Windows 7 x64



## Muhad (Oct 30, 2009)

Woops!


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 30, 2009)

I have had no issues at all on Windows 7 Ultimate x64.  Probably because its the Steve Ballmer Signature Ed


----------



## erocker (Oct 30, 2009)

This section is for GPU-Z.

CPU-Z is at www.cpuid.com


----------

